
AMD Optimizing C/C++ Compiler - helb
http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/cpu-development/amd-optimizing-cc-compiler/
======
xoroshiro
I don't understand. What's wrong with gcc/llvm and why not contribute to those
projects directly?

I thought -march=native was supposed to handle things like this?

~~~
helb
If i understood it correctly, they are in fact contributing to llvm/clang and
this is just a binary release with some EULA stuff.

Here's a Phoronix thread about it. Most posts are… well, garbage, but there
are some from an user named _" bridgman"_ who apparently works at AMD:
[https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/latest-
phoron...](https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/latest-phoronix-
articles/951916-amd-releases-optimizing-c-c-compiler-for-
ryzen?p=951956#post951956)

~~~
xoroshiro
Thanks! Definitely helped clarify some stuff. I guess I should be more careful
about assuming things next time.

------
dzdt
So this is just an AMD-branded version of Clang?

~~~
Twirrim
Reads like maybe it's an enhanced version of Clang, with custom optimisations?
[http://developer.amd.com/wordpress/media/2017/04/AOCC-
User-g...](http://developer.amd.com/wordpress/media/2017/04/AOCC-User-
guide-%E2%80%94-AOCC-LLVM-1.pdf)

It's a bit hard to make out.

